# Project SR20 in Accord



## sr20accord (Oct 16, 2003)

This thread is designed for tips on how to replace a 1994 accord drivetrain with that of a FWD SR20DET. thanks for the help if you have any.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL, wow... ^^^sure target for anti-honda flamers^^^ ...is this something you're doing now? how far along are you?

I've never heard of trannies being interchangeable between Nissan and Honda... and SR20? Unless you're doing the whole engine... more info!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

But it's not a NPM project car, so I'm going to move it to general.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

:jawdrop: 


you cant blame me for my smiley.....a sr in a accord...you get an A+ for the motor, but come on dude....what would make you want to do that...btw in no way am i dissing you...i want to make that clear before tempers flare.....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

for the final cost of it you may be able to import a JDM 180sx or 200sx


----------



## sr20accord (Oct 16, 2003)

but that's the thing, i don't want an sx, i want something no one expects


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

if you want something nobody expects do the swap in this 








62 dodge lancer.

Generally, people will think that honda will automatically outperform any car in its price range.
It would probably be easier/more cost effiicient to just turbo the accord and/or add other performance parts. Hondas got tons of them.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

like the V8 accord we saw a while back... (help me, guys, I can't find it...) basically, it was a re-tubbed accord fitted with a RWD system... looked badass and crazy...

well, if you get an SR20, you'll need japanese axles for them to be long enough... the altima came with SR engines in Asia, and the track is wider than the Sentra by a couple of inches... you might start looking through importers... they're relatively cheap, and probably one of your major hurdles...

You'll have to re-spline the axle ends to fit your accord's CV Joints (so you can keep stock suspension...) but the spacing and distance will be a bugger, you'll have to make sure the play is exact... a lot of frankensteins here in the Philippines get stalled on axle clearance issues...

You'll need to custom fabricate engine mounting posts (not as hard as it sounds... as long as the engine fits..) and splice wiring to get your fuel pump and accessories to work... a Pain In The Ass.. 

Stock gauges won't work, but Nissan gauges aren't hard to get...



True, unexpected... but it'll be a lot of work. Some guys have done the SR20DE into a civic... this oneis definitely possible... but it'll take lots of money, and lots of time...


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I would absolutely love to see this... Like said, it'll be a lot of money and time, but damn the effect would be killer....


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

why don't you just put an h22 in and call it a day, i just did one two weeks ago and it moves more than an sr20 would and it bolts right up( to an extent). imo it would be a waste of time and money, if you want an sr20 get a sr20 powered vehicle, ifyou want an accord you want an h22a w/ accord type r tranny.


----------

